# Tool barista aprons



## Stevie

Hello!

Does anyone know who make nice barista aprons, high quality but not totally hand made and artisan pricing. Ideally something like denim, with a good 'wrap around' and maybe some leather details?

I found this store in Etsy, but maybe there are similar UK manufacturers that do nice sub £50 aprons?

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/KustomDuo?ref=l2-shopheader-name

Thanks


----------



## Dylan

Are you looking for a one off or for several? Would be worth asking the etsy seller for a discount if it's the latter


----------



## @3aan

Wow would rather being dead, than showing in such stupid thing. ;-)


----------



## Stevie

@3aan said:


> Wow would rather being dead, than showing in such stupid thing. ;-)


what do you mean? What would you wear?


----------



## @3aan

black or grey trouser and an colorfull shirt, just me.


----------



## Stevie

you don't wear an apron? If i didn't i would come back COVERED in coffee grounds...


----------



## PPapa

Nevermind


----------



## jeebsy

I got my from St Anthony Industries. Dawson Denim do cool ones too.


----------



## coffeechap

@3aan said:


> Wow would rather being dead, than showing in such stupid thing. ;-)


What's stupid about an apron?


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> What's stupid about an apron?


How about this?


----------



## jeebsy

@3aan said:


> Wow would rather being dead, than showing in such stupid thing. ;-)


I felt pretty stupid the first time I put mine on, wouldn't be without one now


----------



## @3aan

coffeechap said:


> What's stupid about an apron?


What's not stupid about an apron?

If You are a saddlemaker or horseshoemaker, blacksmit, okay I could understand it, making some coffees an than such an obstructive garmon?


----------



## Stevie

I posted this in the professionals section - I think not wearing an apron in a professional environment is silly. I have nice clothes and I don't want to come back from work everyday covered in grounds!

@jeebsy I saw those Dawson Denim ones but they are super expensive. I'd need to order 8 or so to give an idea on quantities and don't really have £500 odd to fork out


----------



## coffeechap

@3aan said:


> What's not stupid about an apron?
> 
> If You are a saddlemaker or horseshoemaker, blacksmit, okay I could understand it, making some coffees an than such an obstructive garmon?


Not really, it keeps your clothes clean, allows a place for essentials like towels, looks professional and is good enough for the uk barista champion.


----------



## jeebsy

Speak to a local college/uni see if they can hook you up with someone doing a textiles class maybe then.


----------



## Eyedee

ttps://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/231903598/canvas-apron-the-barista?ref=shop_home_feat_2

I use one of these, I like the way the straps work, they are totally detachable for washing and fasten at the back with a trident connector.

Ian


----------



## @3aan

coffeechap said:


> Not really, it keeps your clothes clean, allows a place for essentials like towels, looks professional and is good enough for the uk barista champion.


Let us make a Pol about this!

1 PRO

2 AGAINST

3 NEITHER

4 YOUR REMARK

1a FEEL ME MORE PROFESSIONAL

2a LOOKS MORE LIKE AN PROFESSIONAL

3a LOOKS LIKE AN IDIOT BUT WORKS WITH THE FLOW

4a USE IT BECAUSE DE UK BARISTA Champion USES ONE

1b

2b

3b

4b


----------



## h1udd

As a customer, nothing is more off putting than food turning up at your table or being made by a person with stains and crud over their jeans and top that were laying in the bedroom floor some 5 hours ago. It's not higenic it looks a mess, it does look like the establishment cares.

professional eateries / bars etc, staff should wear protective clothing that only carries the dirt of that establishment and clearly shows the customers who works there and who is a customer

i vote for the apron


----------



## Stevie

Eyedee said:


> ttps://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/231903598/canvas-apron-the-barista?ref=shop_home_feat_2
> 
> I use one of these, I like the way the straps work, they are totally detachable for washing and fasten at the back with a trident connector.
> 
> Ian


Looks good - is it machine washable? Was it imported and were there import duties?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

@3aan said:


> Let us make a Pol about this!
> 
> 1 PRO
> 
> 2 AGAINST
> 
> 3 NEITHER
> 
> 4 YOUR REMARK
> 
> 1a FEEL ME MORE PROFESSIONAL
> 
> 2a LOOKS MORE LIKE AN PROFESSIONAL
> 
> 3a LOOKS LIKE AN IDIOT BUT WORKS WITH THE FLOW
> 
> 4a USE IT BECAUSE DE UK BARISTA Champion USES ONE
> 
> 1b
> 
> 2b
> 
> 3b
> 
> 4b


4a is all that matters if it's good enough for de max it's Goode enough for de chap


----------



## Glenn

@3aan Have you pulled a shift in a coffeeshop before?

They are incredibly useful items.

Some prefer waist aprons, some prefer full body.

They're easier to maintain and harder wearing than normal clothes and don't tend to stain as easily.


----------



## jeebsy

Glenn said:


> @3aan Have you pulled a shift in a coffeeshop before?


He runs a coffee van that does some pretty decent volume


----------



## Stevie

He must be a super skilled and tidy barista if he doesn't ruin his clothes i give him that...


----------



## espressotechno

Leather carpenters apron or welders apron ?? (Might be too heavy though.....)


----------



## 4085

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/customised_professional_barista_apron-154768511402440761

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+barista_retro_apron_dark,1285336865?utm_medium=cpc%2ccpc&utm_term=aprons%2c1285336865--c-1006948&utm_source=google%2cpla-google&utm_campaign=cpc-product-ads-uk%2c225202830&utm_content=1285336865%2c18884280870

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BISTRO-Pocket-Waiter-Waitress-Barista/dp/B00I150DSA


----------



## Eyedee

Given to me as a gift.

Sorry. missed out the original question

Ian


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

I am looking at getting an apron at the moment also, its a real pain without one and I agree looks much more professional.

the only trouble I'm having now is finding one that I like, I have found a few on etsy, but can't make my mind up, and also I can be impatient, so not sure I could wait for delivery! :/


----------



## oursus

Such a bunch of princesses, really!!!

Aprons keep hot mucky stuff off you, & are sanitary when working with food - A tenner is too much...http://www.nisbets.co.uk/4/Clothing%2C-Aprons-and-Footwear-Aprons-Bib-Aprons-Standard-Bib-Aprons/c04c01c02c03.r12.1


----------



## dwalsh1

http://www.ozonecoffee.co.uk/shop/shuttle-loom-apron-long/

http://www.ozonecoffee.co.uk/shop/shuttle-loom-apron-short/

as worn by Ozone baristas


----------



## Tamper

Hi Stevie,

This is what we use, they are pretty heavy duty and look good too.

Hope it helps

http://www.labourandwait.co.uk/collections/accessories/products/waist-apron-with-pocket


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

I've just ordered a denim and leather apron from Etsy, will post pics once it arrives, but I think it'll look much more professional, and definitely help with the mess from a normal day!


----------

